
Black Bird Image Optimizer: one of the most powerful i have encountered - Sykox
http://blackbirdcleaning.com/imgoptim.html
======
navjack27
Why should I use that over this?
[http://nikkhokkho.sourceforge.net/static.php?page=FileOptimi...](http://nikkhokkho.sourceforge.net/static.php?page=FileOptimizer)

~~~
Sykox
well i would advice do actual comparision, take 5mb file and compress it using
brutul method in Backbird, it will reduce it in kbs. If yours can do better
then even i'll start using yours :)

